# Hand Plane Resources



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey all! I have a couple hand planes that I wanted to get more information on. Where do you guys get your info on the handplanes such as age, types, makers and things like that?

Don W Suggested PrimesHop and one of his Blog Entries


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Don's blog is a pretty comprehensive list. The two sites I use the most off that list are:

Rexmill's site for dating Stanley Bailey planes. The pics really help.

And Patrick's Blood & Gore is probably the best resource for information on all kinds of Stanley planes.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

This is a "No 4". I believe the blade says Fulton Tool Co on it. There is a B near the frog area


















This is another smoother. Looks like "Parilus- Westhaven, CT" in a diamond logo on iron. Missing the lever cap :-(


















Jack plane. No markings except "made in USA" on body and back of iron.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The second smoother would be a PARPLUS. Made by the same people as a plane from Worth. Fulton is by Sargent, IIRC









Might be one like this?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

and the jack plane looks like a defiance. They were made by Stanley. Not as good as a Bailey, not as bad as a handyman.

I wouldn't spend a lot of time on the Parplus. With a stamped frog the results would be mediocre.

As Bandit stated a Fulton was typically made by Sargent, sold by Sears. The older ones (which it looks like you may have one) were decent, maybe a little better than the defiance. The defiance and fulton would be worth putting time into as users.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I like the blue plane….just because it is blue. The Fulton is pretty nice, except the side to side adjust I believe is broke off. The Jack plane is pretty stout. I have a Bailey No 5 and they weigh and feel about the same. In this bundle I also got a stanley 103 (already restoring) and another little block plane. I'll get pictures of those later.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lever caps for the Parplus/ Worth/Pexto brand planes is a lot shorter than a "normal" lever cap would be. Like about 1/2" shorter.

The iron, though, is really very nice. I could get see through shavings with the one I had. Same with the Parplus Jack plane I had.

The stamped frog that everyone hates? As long as it is torqued down tight, it is stable. The bolt that the lever cap is held by, it is loose only if the lever cap isn't locked down. If it is locked down tight, bolt does not move.

They were built and sold to be used hard. Average handyman could use one all day long, as roughly as they needed to be used. Sharpen up the iron that night, and do it again the next work day. Made to be used AND abused planes. They were built to be rugged and hard to break.


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

@bandit- You are right about the cap being shorter. I tried to see if the other lever cap would work, but it was too long. I'd like to get a cap whether or not it became a user just to make it complete.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I think I have one of those shorter caps in my parts box. I'll check when I get out to the shop.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I have waaay too many of those parplus/globe/mohawk type planes. If Don doesn't have a lever cap for you, let me know. I got a hunch I have one (or 12)


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Don and Dave. If you find you have one PM me and let me know what you guys will let me have it for.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

here is the one I have










PM me your address if you think it will work.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is a pic of a few that I have. I've included a Stanley for reference. Let me know if you think any of them will work.


----------

